# One of my frosties didnt make it



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Just wanted to share with people that understand - WAH!!! One of my frosties didn't make it   

I know I should be grateful as I had a successful FET today with 1 frosty transferred (and I am - YAY!) but was quite sad that the other one didn't defrost properly. She said it was very rare so we were very unlucky. Why am I always very unlucky??  Poor little frosty.

Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

On my FET in December we had two snow babies defrosted and one didn't make it so they had to defrost our third and final one for the Double Transfer.

We didn't find out until we got to the clinic and it devastated me, I felt so sad and so I know how you feel!

Take comfort that you have the one on board and stay positive through your 2ww!

Best of luck

Pudding
X


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks pudding. That's a really nice message


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your frostie  maybe it will split like mine did and become identicals hope that cheers you up


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Oooh, I hope so too Blondie. Wow, I notice that you had 4 embies transferred... was that in the UK.  So I guess one of those made it then split. Amazing. How is it having twin boys?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Haha no I had my tx @ Serum in Greece, yes they transferred 4 the 5th didnt survive the thaw  but tbh 4 was enough  

Yes only one implanted and split to become my gorgeous little men  they are so adorable and fascinating to watch, great pals too! harder work physically tho but u get a routine going and its soon second nature.

When is your test date?? pls update if you get BFP  X


----------



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

We had 5 (day 3) embryos, 1 was transferred, BFN 
This left us with 4 frosties and it never entered my head that they might not survive the thaw. 

  We even used to wave to our frosties whenever we drove past the clinic    

When it was time for our FET, the clinic called us to say they were defrosting the remaining 4 - we hoped to grow them on to day 5 and transfer the best ..... an hour later we got the call to say that 3 hadn't survived the thaw and we had to get to the clinic asap to have the survivor transferred. It was a huge shock.
I was gutted that the 3 didn't survive but held on to the fact that they were not viable - if I'd had any of them transferred before freezing it would not have worked. In a way, I'd rather know this than go through transfer and the 2ww.
Hold on to the fact that your transferred frostie is the strong one   wishing you a stress free 2ww & sending you positive vibes


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

oh Indigo that made me so sad reading that  are u PUPO now tho


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi - I also had 4 snow babies of which 2 didn't survive the thaw. The only consolation had to be that they wouldn't have made it anyway. I think some peoples embies are just more sensitive to the freeze process. 

Hoping you have a nice strong one in there x


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow. Some cool stories there. It sounds as though you've both been successful though - amazing to get pregnant naturally amid all this


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

OOOOhhhhhh Abijay ur quite a few days in now  r u getting nervous about testing  u must be symptom spotting like mad lol i know i did x


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Ahhh, it feels like I am but I only had the transfer on Thursday so I guess I'm 3dp5dt. No strong symptoms although when you're paying so much attention you notice all kinds of twinges.


----------

